# Acrophobia



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Acrophobia, as I'm sure you know, is the fear of heights.

Previously, I have written about a haunt done completely in the dark, capitalizing on nyctophobia. I was wondering about other common phobias. Who wants to build a "scare" around something 1 person in ten million have? I know lots of people fear heights.








So, short of building your haunt 100 feet in the air, how do you do this? I happened upon a 3'x3' by 3/4" piece of plexiglass that suggested a solution. I could conceivably create a bottomless pit effect that is big enough for a person to stand on.







Further, I could build in a pressure switch or other trigger that only lit up the pit when someone was standing on it. Then it could be a surprise! 

I'm sure other people could add cool effects like screams, or echoing moaning. Maybe a blast of air? There are probably tons of possibilities. I suppose you could do a ledge where they have to navigate near the pit, or a bridge/plank?

This is going a little overboard, but if you built a big one with a bridge over it, you could also have a troll (actor or prop) pop up too. Just don't allow billy goats into the haunt.

What would you do with this idea? What other phobias are worth exploring? http://phobialist.com/

Agateophobia - Too late.

Belonephobia - Ah, the cenobites!

Coulrophobia - A classic!

Defecaloesiophobia - With a big enough scare, this is nothing to worry about!

Entomophobia - Creepy crawly haunt!

Francophobia - I fart in your general direction!

Genuphobia - No shorts or skirts allowed in this haunt!

Homichlophobia - Don't touch that fogger!

Ideophobia - Hey, I've got an -Aaack!

Judeophobia - probably better not comment on that one.

Kenophobia - Either what Barbie has, or they should have had in Event Horizon.

Linonophobia - Especially Crystal lake.

Macrophobia - Does not mix well with thanatophobia.

Novercaphobia - Yeah, The Brothers Grimm for sure.

Oneirogmophobia - After Nightmare on Elm Street 4, you would too!

Peladophobia - Johnny Thunder, John Luc Picard, Mace Windu - scary scary!

Ranidaphobia - You may never find your prince with this one.

Sesquipedalophobia - even the word is scary.

Thanatophobia - Ask not for whom the bell tolls...

Urophobia - If you do it right, they get what they most fear!

Venustraphobia - For the lady haunters to take advantage of, no doubt.

Wiccaphobia- And your little dog, too!

Xanthophobia - Think Green Lantern!

Zemmiphobia - for an underground haunt.

Happy haunting!


----------



## Duke Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2009)

You could create a narrow walkway a couple inches above the ground with a rope to help keep balance. Just keep the sides in complete darkness and maybe an incline before the walkway to make it a little more believable.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Duke Scarecrow;bt1696 said:


> You could create a narrow walkway a couple inches above the ground with a rope to help keep balance. Just keep the sides in complete darkness and maybe an incline before the walkway to make it a little more believable.


There you go! That's a good idea.


----------

